# Looking For Action



## Minimor (Jul 2, 2017)

This is Amigo--my 2 year old Classic Shetland stallion. He is registered as Looking for Action. He would be He is by Ozark Mtns Action Hunter HOF and out of Grassmeres Black Diamond of Candyland. He has done 4 shows and under 10 judges he has 10 Grand Championships--always with competition.


----------



## Miniv (Jul 3, 2017)

Congratulations! He deserved it!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 6, 2017)

Ill second that , congratulations


----------



## jeanniecogan (Jul 17, 2017)

i agree , he is gorgeous, congradulations


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 18, 2017)

I don't know how I missed this thread and the one with Twiggy but I did. He is beautiful. One of my favorite colors, too.


----------

